# Here's an E-bay win from yesterday for me



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Man, I'm still excited about this little E-bay win from yesterday......I didn't figure I'd get it for so cheap:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5911524137&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

I'm a HUGE 55' Chevy fan.......and I liked the fact that MM made a BWF version...but I didn't want to shell out the $50 to get the pair.....as I only liked the BWF. This will definately be a runner for me :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Good deal! I don't see those seperately very often. I won the pair for $35 shipping included a while back but I haven't even opened the white one yet and the chassis was worthless on the black one. I had to toss the MM chassis and set up a JL chassis with thin tires for it.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a MM '55. I cut it all up, but I think it looks kinda cool. Look here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=77670

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great deal TX! Can't beat that for sure, Congrats! :thumbsup:

Rick, 
That 55 looks great too! Those wheels and tires look right with that bod, especially from the rear. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, that Two Lane Blacktop 55 is killer man!!! TLB is one of my top 5 car movies...... now I definately have to do one...LOL :thumbsup:


----------

